
Simple 3dim Fluid Sim - flockaroo
https://www.shaderoo.org/?shader=Th3OWx
======
trymas
Why it shows some crazy high FPS numbers (50-250 fps), when it's clearly
rendering at <5 FPS ?

~~~
flockaroo
hmm, shouldn't do that... what system/browser/hardware are you on?

~~~
trymas
MacOS 10.14.6 Chrome 78.0.3904.108

